# Exxon Baytown switching to Dupont schedule from 4 on 4 off?



## Kastaway (Apr 17, 2008)

Heard form a co-worker that Exxon is going to Dupont schedule from 12/12
Can anyone confirm this.. and know why?

Thanks!


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Probably had a Circadian study done. They aren't big fans of long work shifts like 7 days in a row.

Get ready for a lot of pizzin and moaning.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I work out there and it is supposed to be voted on at the end of the year, if passed I beleive it will just be in one area on a trial basis.

I sure hope it don't pass.


----------



## Kastaway (Apr 17, 2008)

how come JJ?


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Kastaway said:


> how come JJ?


 The way I look at it is if I only have one off day it is because I got three overtime days, the 7 day long change may be nice but other than that I really dont see the advantage.

I work 4 on and 4 off, if I take vacation I get 12 days off.

It seems like with the Dupont schedule I may only get 1 or 2 overtime days per check depending on the schedule.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Dupont*

I have worked them both and prefer the Dupont schedule much more. I can take vaction and be off for 14 days. I work 7 days and 7 nights a month, the days and nights never change. I work two weekends in a row and I am off two in a row. I can tell you right now what I will be working April 22, 2014. I don't wok any overtime anymore, I am on a do not call list but when I did you could pick up 1 or 2 days a pay period without any problems. Gater


----------



## Kastaway (Apr 17, 2008)

I am at Lyondell and we are on x4 12s. Reason I ask.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

At Chevron Chemical Co in Baytown off I-10, we worked a 9-80 schedule, I liked it very much. You had off every other Friday


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

I have worked both 4X4 and DuPont.
The Advantage of the DuPont is you get a 84 hour check every 2 weeks no big check, little check, middle check. It's a whole lot easier to budget.

If you do not work a lot of OT, I think 4X4 is better because I can fish POC three Tuesdays in a row. I love POC fishing on Tuesday Wed and Thurs.


----------



## ttuhawk (Jul 21, 2008)

The good ole 9-80.. I forgot about that. I worked for chevron cooperate at 1500 Louisiana... the dreaded Enron south tower.. I remember every Friday that place was at half capacity, even though i was working for a third party remodeling the building.. that was summer of 08


----------



## ttuhawk (Jul 21, 2008)

I also remember Bill Grim Or as we called him Mother Goose Grim.. that guy spent 20 years on a nuke sub.. by the book was an understatement.. But he was one of the best to work for


----------



## Chief317 (Apr 4, 2010)

I work for a Natural Gas company we work the dupont schedule. I really enjoy working shift work. We plan alot things with the kids on off days. Being off during the week is nice cause you don't haveto fight the crowds like on a weekend. We don't have the option to work the 9/80 schedule. but it is kinda of nice having a half empty building and not dealing with people in marketing.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

ttuhawk said:


> The good ole 9-80.. I forgot about that. I worked for chevron cooperate at 1500 Louisiana... the dreaded Enron south tower.. I remember every Friday that place was at half capacity, even though i was working for a third party remodeling the building.. that was summer of 08


Yea, the best thing about the 9-80 was I only had to see my sorry arse *"BOSS" *4 days a week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They finally fired him AFTER I RETIRED!!
*P.S. have ya ever spelled BOSS backwards????*


----------



## golfer47 (May 13, 2006)

I work at lyondell also, I like the 4 on 4 off. However, I have never tried the dupont schedule.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I believe I've worked every shift imaginable, and the Dupont is my favorite. 

It's nice having a long 7 day stretch of days off without having to work 7 days in a row.

MOST(not all) of the guys I know that have switched to the Dupont schedule from the other shifts seem to like it too.


----------



## JWHITE (Oct 17, 2006)

I also work at Lyondell and I have worked both schedules. The DuPont schedule is ok in theory *IF *you can get your long changes off. The long change shift at our site is responsible for covering OT. The only way you can expect to be off on a long change is to take vacation on one side or the other. You can have 14 days in a row off if you take vacation on the 4 days before or 4 nights after long change, but that is the only time it works that way. On a 4X4 schedule you can have 12 days off ANY time you take vacation.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Been working the DuPont schedule for 32 years....I work for DuPont so I don't get a choice


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Everyone has thier choice. I have worked all shift, now back on Dupont and LOVE it better than all. On 7 days off there is always OT you might not think so ,but it shows up. Vacation week each month. I am on Long change now.Just my 2 cents


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I've worked both and I prefer Dupont over 4 on 4 off.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

JWHITE said:


> On a 4X4 schedule you can have 12 days off ANY time you take vacation.


This is my opinion as well, so far I have not read ANY reason to go to the Dupont schedule. If I dont want to work any overtime then I am off every four days, but if I decide to work all of my off days then it is four days OT along with a double time day instead of maybe one or two days OT.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I like the DuPont schedule. That seven days in a row off once a month is hard to beat! It goes by quick though.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

I haven't heard the Dupont sch. rumor yet. 90% of my friends work for chemical companies and do some sort of shift work. I hear the Dupont is great, the only draw back is they get really bored when they are off and start blowing through money!! Personally I like the stability of 4 on 4 off!!


----------



## jimymac1 (May 30, 2011)

*Trying to get...*

I am trying to get a schedule change at work. We are currently working DDDDDDOAAAAAAAOOMMMMMMMOOOO 8 hours a day. I hate it!!! I am torn between whether to pursue 4 on 4 off or the Dupont schedule. Also, how do you work out call offs and vacation days? How many hours do get paid per vacation day? We have a contract coming up and I need to pitch a pretty strong proposal to get this changed seeing that we need 70% vote. Also, right now we get paid OT for anything over 8 hours, with one of these schedules, will we have to give that up and just get OT over 40 Hrs? I know its a lot of questions, sorry.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

dupont schedule rocks ,i love it for most of my 20 years as an extruder operator.We are now going to a 3 2 2 3 shift and am not happy but will still be on the bay in the miidle of the week.Both shifts are 36 hours one week and 48 hours the next 2 week ends off and work 2 week ends .


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Im on dupont now for 3 or so years and love it! nights are great and its really hard to beat the 7 days off every month! OT is slow here and im not obligated to work on my 7. The bay is soooo much nicer mon--thurs too.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I want the dupont schedule here at our plant.... I have worked 8's, 4 on 4 off, and dupont... Now im on 3 on 2 off.... I want dupont back... bad


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*ok*



C.Hern5972 said:


> I want the dupont schedule here at our plant.... I have worked 8's, 4 on 4 off, and dupont... Now im on 3 on 2 off.... I want dupont back... bad


geeee thanks for the incouragement i know i will miss the dupont schedule but better than a kick in the applesauce.


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

not a plant scheldule but at my job houston fire department we work 
24 hrs on, 24 hrs off, 24 hrs on, then 5 DAYS off in a row every week
pretty good shift work
take 2 days off vacation u get 14 days off
take 4 days vacation u get 21 off


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

We were on 4/4 for 15 years and went to dupont schedule Jan 1 this year.

Different dog, same fleas. Shift work is shift work IMHO. I think its a 50/50 chance that the dupont schedule survives the 1 year vote at our place.

Look at it this way. All 12 hour schedule have you working 50 % of the days in a year. 1/2 of the schedule is day shift, 1/2 is night shift. After that its all personal preference.

Fatigue laws of the future will change everything anyway.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Stumpgrinder said:


> We were on 4/4 for 15 years and went to dupont schedule Jan 1 this year.
> 
> Different dog, same fleas. Shift work is shift work IMHO. I think its a 50/50 chance that the dupont schedule survives the 1 year vote at our place.
> 
> ...


how? We will still rotate and be on 12's


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

C.Hern5972 said:


> how? We will still rotate and be on 12's


It will limit overtime and rythms of shift work. It will force the "never work o/t people" into the mix . It will reduce the "o/t hogs" ability to feed. It will especially change turn around death marches of 60 in a row etc..

I dont know exactly how it will change things but it will change things. I've read the proposals and it will change the operators lives in refineries and chemical plants


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

I work 2 2 3, every other Friday Sat and Sun off. 

I can't imagine how someone can work a few days, get a day off, then work a few nights. I couldn't do it.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

teeroy said:


> I work 2 2 3, every other Friday Sat and Sun off.
> 
> I can't imagine how someone can work a few days, get a day off, then work a few nights. I couldn't do it.


Its easy when your living depends on it and you have no other choice. You'd be suprised what you can do when you have to.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Stumpgrinder said:


> Its easy when your living depends on it and you have no other choice. You'd be suprised what you can do when you have to.


Amen !


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Being a veteran of 40+ years of every kind of work schedule imaginable, I believe that a vast majority of people cannot possibly imagine what shift work is like. They have all week-ends off, all holidays off, can easily schedule any event without looking at a shift-schedule, etc......... As far as management goes!!!! They did not give a ****! Every manager should have to work rotating for at least 6 months, to get a little taste--not the couple of weeks during a turn-around--which usually resulted in them becoming "experts" on shift-work. 

Bitter? You bet I am!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Stumpgrinder said:


> Its easy when your living depends on it and you have no other choice. You'd be suprised what you can do when you have to.


I worked DuPont shift for several years and left the second something else came up. I could never get used to switching back and forth between nights and days like that. 14 days on 14 days off was my favorate but have worked 7/7 21/21 and 28/28 and liked all of these better than the DuPont shift. Oh well, to each his own.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Calmday said:


> I worked DuPont shift for several years and left the second something else came up. I could never get used to switching back and forth between nights and days like that. 14 days on 14 days off was my favorate but have worked 7/7 21/21 and 28/28 and liked all of these better than the DuPont shift. Oh well, to each his own.


I never expect to get used to it at this point.

This stuff is partly physical but IMHO mostly mental. Like everything in life I take the bitter with the sweet as far as rotating shift work is concerned. I did take a foreman job almost exclusively to avoid a lot of overtime. It's better now.

I knew it was a snake when I picked it up.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

spike404 said:


> Being a veteran of 40+ years of every kind of work schedule imaginable, I believe that a vast majority of people cannot possibly imagine what shift work is like. They have all week-ends off, all holidays off, can easily schedule any event without looking at a shift-schedule, etc......... As far as management goes!!!! They did not give a ****! Every manager should have to work rotating for at least 6 months, to get a little taste--not the couple of weeks during a turn-around--which usually resulted in them becoming "experts" on shift-work.
> 
> Bitter? You bet I am!


Free advice warning !

Let the bitterness go. It doesnt change them and it hurts you.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Stumpgrinder said:


> It will limit overtime and rythms of shift work. It will force the "never work o/t people" into the mix . It will reduce the "o/t hogs" ability to feed. It will especially change turn around death marches of 60 in a row etc..
> 
> I dont know exactly how it will change things but it will change things. I've read the proposals and it will change the operators lives in refineries and chemical plants


Id be real interested in reading some of the proposals.


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

Years ago I worked at WilsonArt in Temple, they used my department for a trial schedule. Just say you started on a Wednesday, you worked 6am to 4 pm Wednesday, Thursday, Friday and Saturday, off Sunday, then work Monday and Tuesday, then off Wednesday and Thursday. Then you come back at 4 pm to 2 am on Friday and Saturday, off Sunday, then work Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday. Then you would be off Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday and Tuesday. So a 5 day weekend every 3rd weekend. It was ok, worst part was that 4 hour window between 2 am and 6 am. We usually had to come in at 4 am instead of 6 am, and stay until 4 am instead of getting off at 2 am. And swinging times killed your sleep habits.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Id be real interested in reading some of the proposals.


http://www.scribd.com/doc/50737866/API-RP-755

there ya go


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

I've seen the new fatigue rules and proposals. Your company gets to decide exactly how many hours in a week you can work and it has to be considered amongst other standards. Our company hired an outside consultant that basically gauranteed compliance. In other words OT is going away. Companies are going to be forced to hire more employees to cover vacations, etc. We are hiring an extra person per shift. We are running 4/shift now and going to 5. This extra person will get some BS duties to do when everyone is there, but when there is an opening, they will slide into that spot.

Here's the main deal. If your company has an incident and your operators have been working a bunch of OT, that IS going to be considered part of the issue and the company will be fined. Companies don't want to deal with that so they will in turn comply. Look for a weekly hour max at around 55-60hrs. This is done to cover safety meetings, etc.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Yep...our control center has two different shifts. Dupont and 7-7.

They are both going away for the 3-2 shift as it complies with new regulations. I came of shift 2.5 years ago and don't really miss it much anymore.


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

been on dupont for 15 of my 16 years here and couldnt imagine working anything else..i dont think i could EVER work a mon-fri day job...


----------



## Leather (Oct 27, 2009)

I've worked them all, by far dupont is the best schedule for the mind and body. You get your nights over in the first two weeks after long change and get to sleep and be home with wifey and kids for 14 nights straight. Where i work they have done research on the so-called red zone. They say the board operators are in the red zone at the end of the third day and all of the forth and they are planning on going back to 3-2 split, the most sadistic shift ever created. 48 hr turnarounds from night to days, your first day back Wednesday morning you are a zombie after working 3 nights on week-end. Red zone they say is when most oh @#$%s happen.


----------



## Leather (Oct 27, 2009)

*bored ???*



longhorns13 said:


> I haven't heard the Dupont sch. rumor yet. 90% of my friends work for chemical companies and do some sort of shift work. I hear the Dupont is great, the only draw back is they get really bored when they are off and start blowing through money!! Personally I like the stability of 4 on 4 off!!


 they need a role model. find a hobby, join a gym, practice off season hunting tactics, learn to fish, thats like the older guys that didn't want 7 days off, said they didn't need 7 days off (WTH). Hey, if you save some money they might make you retire one day and you will be off 365/yr. Practice now for the big finish with the wonderful Dupont shift where you get 7 days in a row every month.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Been working it for years...The only drawback I see is that on long change....Friday days/Sun Nights/Tuesday days/Thursday nights.....your shift is the only one that can cover due to the shift breaks...depending on your co workers and thier love of overtime (or not)...you can get stuck...I love the dupont schedule...spent 12 L/C in 2010 at where else? The Frio


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok ive read the entire thread and still have no idea what the dupont schedule is?!?!!?!? I work offshore 42 and 42 schedule now just curious what we are talking about.


----------



## Big_poppabear (Mar 31, 2007)

http://community.bmscentral.com/learnss/ZC/c4tr12-3

The site shows that they start on Monday. We start on Fridays.
Been doing it for 10 years, no complaints. Love the time off and my wife works around my days off. With the schedule we always have someone home to watch the kiddos.

F S S M T W T
Week 1 - N N N N O O O
Week 2 - D D D O N N N 
Week 3 - O O O D D D D
Week 4 - O O O O O O O

Start 4 straight 12 hour nights on Friday evening - Tuesday morning
Off Tue-Thu
Start 3 straight 12 hour day shifts on Friday morning - Sunday 
Off Mon
Start 3 straight 12 hour nights on Tuesday evening - Thursday evening
Off Fri-Sun
Start 4 straight 12 hour day shift Monday - ThursdayOff Friday to Thursday


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks poppabear.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

BEST SCHEDULE EVER, when I worked for Unocal76 everyone whined about going to that schedule, everyone loved it after their first 4 days off, its great having vacation every 4 days...


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

hch3 said:


> not a plant scheldule but at my job houston fire department we work
> 24 hrs on, 24 hrs off, 24 hrs on, then 5 DAYS off in a row every week
> pretty good shift work
> take 2 days off vacation u get 14 days off
> take 4 days vacation u get 21 off


I would love those hours, but I honestly don't have what it takes to be a firefighter. Since mayor Annise Parker seems to hate firefighters, I would like to see her don the bunker gear and enter a burning building.


----------



## Fishing281 (May 1, 2012)

Are there any manufacturing plants where operators only work days? I just graduated from Lee College with A.A.S. Degree in Process Technology. The 9-80 schedule you work 9 days only but then you work 9 nights don't you?


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Fishing281 said:


> Are there any manufacturing plants where operators only work days? I just graduated from Lee College with A.A.S. Degree in Process Technology. The 9-80 schedule you work 9 days only but then you work 9 nights don't you?


If you find one please let us know. Process operators overwhelmingly are shift workers.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Fishing281 said:


> Are there any manufacturing plants where operators only work days? I just graduated from Lee College with A.A.S. Degree in Process Technology. The 9-80 schedule you work 9 days only but then you work 9 nights don't you?


 The 9/80 is designed for office type scenarios/management...If your going to be a process operator,you will be working shift...Good luck on getting a job...a lot of companies are hiring relief operators to reduce overtime as aforementioned.


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

bubbas kenner said:


> dupont schedule rocks ,i love it for most of my 20 years as an extruder operator.We are now going to a 3 2 2 3 shift and am not happy but will still be on the bay in the miidle of the week.Both shifts are 36 hours one week and 48 hours the next 2 week ends off and work 2 week ends .


We're on this schedule too. We work a month of days then month of nights. I came from a plant that worked the DuPont and miss the 7 off, but I like having every other weekend off. OT is easy to get because you don't have to switch from days/nights and you can pick up a couple on the opposite shift if the availability falls right too.


----------



## urdady1 (Mar 25, 2012)

worked a 7-7-6 shift 8 hour day at Dow in Freeport bout 10 years ago, it really sucked. almost no days off. had the oppurtunity to move to Dupont schedule and the oldtimers didnt wanna change. finally convinced them to give it a shot and soon as they got that first longchange they were convinced.


----------



## Ledslacks (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm on DuPont, and haven't had a long change off, without using vacation, in about 2-3 years. I think I'd rather have the 4/4. We too are hiring "coverage operators," but they will only fill the spots when the 40-year guys quit, and it will be a continual cycle of slavery again. I say again, but the drafting has never stopped. 700 hours of forced overtime last year.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Fishing281 said:


> Are there any manufacturing plants where operators only work days? I just graduated from Lee College with A.A.S. Degree in Process Technology. The 9-80 schedule you work 9 days only but then you work 9 nights don't you?


The 9-80 is a straight day job - 2 week period consisting of 1 5 day week (9hr, 9hr, 9hr, 9hr, 8hr) and the next week 4 days (9hr, 9hr, 9hr, 9hr)

9 days - 80 hours


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Ledslacks said:


> I'm on DuPont, and haven't had a long change off, without using vacation, in about 2-3 years. I think I'd rather have the 4/4. We too are hiring "coverage operators," but they will only fill the spots when the 40-year guys quit, and it will be a continual cycle of slavery again. I say again, but the drafting has never stopped. 700 hours of forced overtime last year.


I hear exactly what you are saying and am not totally without empathy for your situation.

If you should so choose, you could resign. There are literally 10,000 people that would gleefully sign up to take on your so called "slavery"

I used to schedule people that worked shift work and you cannot make them all happy. Some love o/t, some hate o/t and most are in the middle. Overwhelmingly the group I work with despises the new " fatigue" mandates and the incumbent restrictions on their ability to work freely that are coming down the pike


----------



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

The thought of the Dupont or 4x4 schedule is part of what's making me consider a career jump to the plants. I've worked 5x8's, 3 2 2 3x12's, 48/96, and now 24/48. I personally hate the 24/48, that first day off is a waste if you were busy and the second day is partially wasted prepping to go back. I love my job, but the sched's suck most of the time


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

i hope they pass it.... dupont schedule all the way


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ledslacks said:


> I'm on DuPont, and haven't had a long change off, without using vacation, in about 2-3 years. I think I'd rather have the 4/4. We too are hiring "coverage operators," but they will only fill the spots when the 40-year guys quit, and it will be a continual cycle of slavery again. I say again, but the drafting has never stopped. 700 hours of forced overtime last year.


with coverage issues 4 on 4 off is no different. i have worked both and would never work 4x4 again


----------



## KellyJoe (Apr 3, 2011)

Been at it for 17+ years with DuPont and just last year heard it called the "DuPont schedule".  I like it. Just need another 17-21 years to retire.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

baytownboy said:


> At Chevron Chemical Co in Baytown off I-10, we worked a 9-80 schedule, I liked it very much. You had off every other Friday


In 1994 we went to 4/10's Mon-Thu. Automatic extra 52 days per year off. I have been loving it ever since.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Ledslacks said:


> ....but they will only fill the spots when the 40-year guys quit, and it will be a continual cycle of slavery again. I say again, but the drafting has never stopped. 700 hours of forced overtime last year.


I'll soon be one of those 40 year guys on my job. No way, NO WAY I would concede to 700 forced o.t. hours. I love my wife & family too much. I once voluntarily amassed 575 o.t. hours & had not a single full weekend off until October. Payed off my debt, learnt my lesson & now I turn down ALL overtime.


----------



## Fishing281 (May 1, 2012)

I'm fresh out of Lee College. 2 year degree. In a few weeks I have an interview with Exxon Mobil for an Internship position at the Baytown Olefins Plant. Has anyone interviewed for Exxon? What questions did they ask you? It says approximately 2 hour interview. I'm guessing behavioral based questions like, "have you ever worked with someone unpleasant?" Why did you choose Exxon Mobil? Why should we hire you over any other candidate?" What questions should I ask about the company and internship? Any help appreciated.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I work the Dupont Schedule and have done so for the last 15 years and I have enjoyed until the last couple of years when we had a work force reduction. Now for the last couple years we have had upwards of 800 hrs of OT. The OT is ok for awhile but it does get old, but we gotta do what we gotta do!


----------



## johnny (Dec 28, 2005)

Where I work the DuPont schedule great until my employer decided 7 days or nights consecutive was too much for a man to bear, and started excluding people from the OT call list after having worked 7 in a row. Now they force you to take 2 off after 7, and manipulate it in such a way that it is your days off so they don't have to pay you for forcing you to stay home. Unless, of course, it's a T/A, then you all of a sudden don't get tired any more. Thanks, BP "fatigued" operators.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

^ funny how that works during t/a or christmas and thanksgiving


----------



## johnny (Dec 28, 2005)

Another thing I am witnessing which I feel is detrimental to these companies is the number of volunteer emergency responders they are losing due to unrealistic "fatigue" policies. When one has to choose between 12 hrs. OT on the unit vs. 4-5 for training, and that day restricts the number of other days that can be worked, it's a no-brainer. When one comes out from the house, sits at the firehouse or in staging for a couple hours, and that little bit of OT restricts other days they can work, it's a no-brainer. I've worked DuPont schedule 21 years now and have never experienced what I saw termed as the "red zone". That's on console jobs and outside. To me it's a load of **** designed to restrict the amount of hours we can work, thus controlling our earnings. IF it were truly fatigue driven, no one would ever work over 7 consecutive days during a T/A.

Haha. Why did you have an incident? Everyone was fatigued.

What took so long to put out the fire? We don't have any volunteers anymore, and everyone else was on fatigue rest.


----------

